# T200+ Dual SIM Card Phone



## Cashuk (Jun 25, 2008)

I need some help – I have bought a dual sim phone on eBay and I need some assistance.
It is T200+ Dual SIM Card Phone see link

http://www.totobay.com/t200+-dual-s...and-bluetooth-function-p6866.html#description

I have 2 issues...

1)	I uploaded 50 MP3 tracks, only 16 are recognised on the phone, they are .mp3 and are not protected.
2)	I cannot get wap or download MMS, I have got all the setting for Vodafone support but for some reason I cannot get MMS or wap.

Is there anyone out there who can help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ceaswaran (Jul 15, 2008)

hi,
I too have the same problem with this mobile .
Please pass me if you fix the MP3 issue.


----------



## ceaswaran (Jul 15, 2008)

I converted all MP3 to 128 bits & file name shorter.
Now all songs are recognised by T200+
Hope this helps you too.


----------



## fatterthanyngwi (Aug 29, 2008)

hey, i got the same phone from ebay a couple of days ago and i really like it. Sadly I have the same problem you do with mms settings? I'm with o2 and have all the settings correct (according to o2 customer services) but every mms fails to send? 

Anyone got any ideas? o2 say the phone is not compatable but if that was the case i wouldn't be able to send/recieve sms or phone calls 
(which I can)?


----------

